# Waiting :(



## Algem (Feb 21, 2011)

I havent posted anything for a long time now as had nothing new to report. Had my information evening and follow up bloods, then another appoinment with the clinic nurse to go through all the paperwork so thought we where nearly at starting point~ so phone up on next day 1 to get things going and BANG, sorry but we've calculated your cycle and we have no appointments available please call us on your next day 1. I am totally gutted, that means treatment won't start for another 2 months by the time this cycle has passed and another one started then wait the 20 days to start injections  
i am struggling at the minute as my younger sister's baby just turned 1 this week and i'm so jealous, i cry at the drop of a hat too.
i know we all have to wait but it's so frustrating, they did say i could phone up on day 15 to see if anyone had cancelled but lets be honest after waiting all that time who in their right mind wouuld cancel their appointment? So, it's back to waiting


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Algem,

Sending a hug   I know the waiting can be soooo frustrating   Are you able to plan lots for the next couple of months to keep yourself occupied? Perhaps a weekend with frinds or family to look forward to and help the time to pass quicker.

You'd be amazed at the number of cycles that do get cancelled for various reasons, so don't give up  There is always a chance that things could happen sooner (my last cycle was bumped forward by almost 2 months as space came up unexpectedly; that was also the one that worked  )

Maz x


----------



## Algem (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Maz,

i've not made any plans yet as was hoping to have been on my treatment so thought i'd put off any holidays etc! i've just had my house extended ~ was hoping to be decorating for a nursery but might just stick to decorating for spare room instead at the minute else i'll just upset myself more. so with paint brush in hand i'll wait this out! xxx


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Algem,
I can share your frustration and it seems keeping busy is the answer. 
I´ve just had lap and dye and the surgeon told me to get a move on with my treatment as time is of the essence (high fsh) but I´m still waiting for my first appointment with the clinic. 
If it helps, I got in on a cancellations for my scan, consultation and op, so keep on phoning them it does happen  
Good luck with the painting, I hope you don't have long to wait  
x


----------



## Algem (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Honey-bee,
it is comforting to know there are others out there who share my frustrations as it can feel like a lonely process ~ Hope your appointment comes through soon.xx


----------

